# Mrs Browns Boys - BBC1 Comedy



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

It's been a good long while since I saw a comedy on BBC1 that made me laugh, let alone had me in stitches, but I gotta admit I'm loving this!  It's had a slagging off from the critics for reasons ranging from "old fashioned" to "vulgar" but everyone I personally know who's seen it has thought it was a riot.  It's an Irish comedy based on an over-bearing mother and her grown children.  The lead character is played by Brendan O'Carroll.  I'd strongly recommend it to anyone who enjoys good old fashioned British humour.  I can't guarantee you'll like it of course, what with me being an old man and all, but it can't hurt to try!

Here's a few clips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Be warned though, if swearing offends you then you might not want to watch these clips! lol

[youtube]hqzjWzxvFf8[/youtube]


----------



## Nujui (Mar 1, 2011)

I actually like british humour more then american.

I may check this out.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I actually like british humour more then american.
> 
> I may check this out.



Check out the clips (now that I've fixed and they don't all show the same one! lol).  If you find them funny you'll definitely like the show.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I can see why people think its vulgar alright.

But I find it to be funny has hell


----------



## Domination (Mar 1, 2011)

Checked it out and its fucking hilarious!

[youtube]1iTsqxflNFc[/youtube]

Just order the pizza!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wasn't going to watch this, but after reading this thread you changed my mind. It was better than I thought it would be, Mrs Brown reminded me of my Nana(RIP). I enjoyed that they left in some of the funnier mistakes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to watch this, but after reading this thread you changed my mind. It was better than I thought it would be, Mrs Brown reminded me of my Nana(RIP). I enjoyed that they left in some of the funnier mistakes.



Yeah I wasn't really expecting alot from it to be honest but really liked it after watching it.  The leaving in of mistakes was a great idea, gives it a much more "live" feel and adds more humour to it.  I also like the fact that you can see the actors/actresses are having alot of fun doing the show, you can see them trying to contain some of their laughter on occasion.  I was reading about it and the article was saying that the show is only partially scripted in the fact that while there's a script for the extras to follow and Brendan O'Carrolls lines are originally scripted he also breaks the script and ad-libs parts which probably helps alot with the mood.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 1, 2011)

Saw the last five minutes of this last night and it really made me chortle. I'll be checking out the BBC iPlayer later for sure.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Saw this on iPlayer (Damn you TELUS for not adding ITV and BBC1 and 2!). 
I thought it was awesome, but when it went vulgar it was REALLY stretching it.


----------



## Mark1006 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm.Didn't think people from other countries would get our humour.Although it did work with Father Ted...


----------



## benbop1992 (Mar 6, 2011)

This is great, i record this, go to do a night shift at my work (hotel), and i usally end up watching this!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 11, 2011)

Mark1006 said:
			
		

> Hmm.Didn't think people from other countries would get our humour.Although it did work with Father Ted...



Humour from Eire is still reasonably similar to British humour! lol

--------------

Clip from this week's show; had me in stitches totally. Hopefully next week's will be just as good.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA0iLtT46fY[/youtube]


----------

